# Underworld



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

Well I for one thought it should of had alot more hand to hand .. Gunfire  was waaaay over done... but for having a cast of *uhhh who's that*  I think they pulled it off pretty well.  I enjoyed the special effects yet the storyline for me was *uhh what's going on* kinda thing.. reminiscent of Blade in a few ways,  though since when do Vampyres have reflections 

They left it waiting for the sequel.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

...here's a review-type thing I wrote for IMDB.com...

So...the plot...vampyres versus lycans...an eternal struggle..or they lead you to believe anyway.  First off...discrepancy...it was to my general knowledge of folk lore that vampyres don't have REFELECTIONS...however, there were a myriad of mirrors in throughout the movie which enable everyone to see Ms. Beckinsale's body clothed in a leather body suit.  Anyways...back to the plot.  For some strange, metaphysical reason, the lycans are searching for a bloodline that can support both genetic diseases of lycanthropy and vampyrism supported by an ancient clan named Corvinus.  It just happens that the vampyre elders are a part of this blood line as well as the oldest lycan, Lucian, which makes the vampyres and lycans somewhat related, in a weird sense of the word.  Pretty much the entire movie is centered around a human named Michael Corvin (as if the last name isn't a tip off) and how the vampyres are trying to oust him, and the lycans are attempting to transmute his blood to carry both diseases.  The effects are pretty, the settings are somber, and I expected more hand to hand combat instead of the constant muzzle flashes from fully auto weapons.  All in all, not a bad movie, but not great either.


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2003)

For a movie about werewolves and vampyres, there was a surprisingly small amount of blood.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *For a movie about werewolves and vampyres, there was a surprisingly small amount of blood. *



there wasn't when the guy's head was lopped off....damn, that was hilarious.


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *there wasn't when the guy's head was lopped off....damn, that was hilarious.   *


We know you thought so, Mr. Let me make a very loud obnoxious outburst in the middle of the movie.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *We know you thought so, Mr. Let me make a very loud obnoxious outburst in the middle of the movie. *



and of course...the whole other side of the theatre wasn't laughing either...maybe that was another figment of my imagination...


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *and of course...the whole other side of the theatre wasn't laughing either...maybe that was another figment of my imagination... *


It was indeed.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *It was indeed. *



oh...oops.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *oh...oops.  :shrug: *



yeah and ya kept hogging the arm rest.. 
and that nasty girl in front kept going forward and reclining her chair .. right on my toes~!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *yeah and ya kept hogging the arm rest..
> and that nasty girl in front kept going forward and reclining her chair .. right on my toes~!!! *



hey...my arm was there first...:EG: ...and you had pointy shoes on last night...you coulda done a round kick and made her think twice about reclining.

and on a lighter note...we all did look the part for going to see that movie...well...except Jani..she was left outta the information circle...:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...well...except Jani..she was left outta the information circle...:shrug: *



Gosh, I hope she isn't reading this.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by jfarnsworth
> *Gosh, I hope she isn't reading this. *



nah...they still don't have power...that's what happens when you live in the boonies on the mountain...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *nah...they still don't have power...that's what happens when you live in the boonies on the mountain... *



OK, I was just curious if it was an accident or an on purpose she didn't get invited to go along.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *OK, I was just curious if it was an accident or an on purpose she didn't get invited to go along. *



oh she got invited and came along   It's just we all wore black.. except Jani.. even her brother, Alex went.. dressed the part.. oops


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hey...my arm was there first...:EG: ...and you had pointy shoes on last night...you coulda done a round kick and made her think twice about reclining.
> 
> and on a lighter note...we all did look the part for going to see that movie...well...except Jani..she was left outta the information circle...:shrug: *



As I have said... I  know your sharing ettiquette.................

and I did kick you under the table with my mean nasty shoes...  *Gloats*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *As I have said... I  know your sharing ettiquette.................
> 
> and I did kick you under the table with my mean nasty shoes...  *Gloats* *



..well..well...I squirted you with water..so...


----------



## Galvatron (Sep 21, 2003)

I was let down in general by the movie...
I thought the effects were good, but that the movie was poorly written.
In other news: White Wolf game studios has a lawsuit against the creators of the movie, claiming that they ripped it off from their Vampire: The Masquerade role playing game.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Galvatron _
> *I was let down in general by the movie...
> I thought the effects were good, but that the movie was poorly written.
> In other news: White Wolf game studios has a lawsuit against the creators of the movie, claiming that they ripped it off from their Vampire: The Masquerade role playing game. *



yeah I heard that too.. ~!!  Go figure~!

There were way too many holes in it and the storyline didn't let you know what was going on til almost the end.. not a good plan for a first movie~!


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey chad, I found out that in Vampire the Masquerade vampires do have reflections.  And since the story was based off a VtM novel, it stayed true to form.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

they have reflections in the the P&P game...?...that's interesting.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Thanatos _
> *Hey chad, I found out that in Vampire the Masquerade vampires do have reflections.  And since the story was based off a VtM novel, it stayed true to form. *



Death eh.. ohhhh *runs and hides.. *pokes* Hi  Kyle~!!!!
*Pokes some more

I saw you sitting on the edge of your seat through part of the movie *G*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

...yes Kyle was...he was waiting for it to get better...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...yes Kyle was...he was waiting for it to get better... *




I think I'm glad I missed this movie to show off to high school brats who treat the band like freekin movie stars...


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *I think I'm glad I missed this movie to show off to high school brats who treat the band like freekin movie stars... *



then there's people like me who treat you like the way you should be treated...:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *then there's people like me who treat you like the way you should be treated...:rofl: *




*pout* beast!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> **pout* beast! *



yep!


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 21, 2003)

Looks like you guys had a good night out even though the movie was a dog!


don


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

...oh, we don't need a night out to act like this...we act like this all the time...whether it's day or night.


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 22, 2003)

course the nights out just make it easier since we aren't trying to practive at the same time...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *Looks like you guys had a good night out even though the movie was a dog!
> 
> 
> don *



Yep we did have a good night out and Chronuss and Thanatos are right.. we always act like this together  

It's pretty cool when you're best friends with people you train with


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 22, 2003)

It has Kate Beckinsale, and My girlfriend asked me to take her. Thats the only reason Im going (Well beside the chance of some back seat shenanigans)! Hopefully however it wont be dissapointing.......seeing as I am paying :shrug:


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by Master of Blades
> *It has Kate Beckinsale, and My girlfriend asked me to take her. Thats the only reason Im going *



..seeing Kate Beckinsale in a black leather body suit is a good reason to see the movie..


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..seeing Kate Beckinsale in a black leather body suit is a good reason to see the movie.. *



oh good grief.. it was vinyl~!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

...it was probably pleather...but...let me dream, won't you.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...it was probably pleather...but...let me dream, won't you.   *



fine.. fine.. dream on.. *rolling owls*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

I shall...I shall...:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I shall...I shall...:shrug: *



*readjusts my clone .. Pulling him quite back to reality*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **readjusts my clone .. Pulling him quite back to reality* *



no...no!!...I don't wanna go!!!...it's cold and things hurt there!!!....._nooooooooooooooo......_


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *no...no!!...I don't wanna go!!!...it's cold and things hurt there!!!.....nooooooooooooooo...... *



toooo late...... *gives you the look*  Reality hurts.. but it's safer... *


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Reality hurts.. but it's safer... * *



...hmph...says you, woman.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...hmph...says you, woman.  :shrug: *



That I do.... that I do....


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *That I do.... that I do.... *



well...well.....grrrr.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 24, 2003)

Of course there's a game out now.. 
I checked the vid clip.. 

Underworld Video Game


----------



## pknox (Sep 24, 2003)

Evidently A&E showed what I thought was a documentary a couple of days ago called "Fang & Fiction."  It seemed to have a tie-in to _Underworld_ as it showed quite a few clips from it.  The gist of the show was about the history of vampires and werewolves and their rivalry -- they also talked to some current people who claimed to be descendants of both camps.  Not a documentary in the academic sense, but kind of interesting nonetheless.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 13, 2006)

We went to see _Underworld: Evolution _this past weekend. It was acceptable, but not noteworthy. I won't look forward to the third one (which I assume they will make).

The effects were pretty good, I must admit.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 19, 2006)

The first one was pretty good, the second was a bit boring for me.  Then again, I'm not a fan of vampire movies.


----------



## someguy (Feb 20, 2006)

EVolution was a waste of $7.25.  Ok probably more like $6.25 It nwas worth a dollar maybe.  Wait I didn't pay yup thats more like it.  It was good for the amount of money I put into seeing it.


----------

